# Do wet nurses still exist? I want to be one!



## mamademaya (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm a single mama to a wonderful 4 y.o. I'd love to have another baby, but I'm not in a relationship right now, and don't see doing it alone.

That said, I LOVE TO NURSE BABIES! Whenever I hold my friends' babies, I have the strongest desire to nurse them...

I was thinking it would be so cool to be a wet nurse - just have open hours and let parents bring me their babies to nurse, for whatever reason.

Can anyone else relate to this?

Do you think there are still any wet nurses?


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I think my concern would be transmission of diseases. I probably would not opt for a wet nurse, especially if she planned to feed different kids, etc.

Sorry no scientific evidence to contribute -just personal opinion...


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I know you really want to NURSE, but you could join some of the milkshare yahoo groups and donate milk.


----------



## Usually Curious (Apr 26, 2006)

I am! Well, kind of. I keep a friend's baby and when she can't pump enough or I am out and about without a bottle or good food, I nurse her. I have a negative HIV test and we are both in agreement about it.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I know how you feel I LOVE to nurse my baby and I was just thinking the same thing the other day. I just don't think people are "into it" though if that makes since most are more apt to use formula.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I offered to teach my SIL's baby how to latch, her DH flipped out about
that


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

hey i would use you if you had a neg test score and i could not get enough milk in. i would use a wet nurse way before i did FF.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
I offered to teach my SIL's baby how to latch, her DH flipped out about
that









You can come teach my 9 month old how to latch! Please?! I am in PA. (I EP and I have plenty of milk)


----------



## melbb (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think I would have enough milk to be one, but I have thought I wouldn't mind nursing someone elses baby since my DD HATES my breasts.







I would just like to know what it is really like to nurse and have a baby look up at you lovingly and happy with a full tummy.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Me too! I have a good supply and have often thought about this. I think it would be wonderful for mothers who for whatever reason cannot nurse their children. The babies would get breastmilk, the mothers would feel better about them getting breastmilk. Everybody wins!

Though I do see why some would find it icky or uncomfortable. People tend to get pretty protective/possesive with their babies.

But if I needed a wetnurse I'd definitely give you a ring!


----------



## joliebebe (Jul 8, 2006)

When my mum was having us, she fed at least 2 other babies on and off and I was also fed occasionally by her friends.







She loved it, so I can totally relate to your sentiment.


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

I have wet nursed in the past for a friends baby with her consent. For me, it would be tough to have someone nurse MY child as I think I would be jealous, KWIM? But if I had to, I would let soemone else nurse him. So, if a mother could not and wanted me to, I would willingly do it, I love to nurse. I see nothing wrong with it personally. I also have donated milk in teh past.


----------

